
Socioeconomic Inequalities in Disability-free Life Expectancy in Older People - bookofjoe
https://academic.oup.com/biomedgerontology/advance-article/doi/10.1093/gerona/glz266/5698372
======
chriselles
100 years ago the difference in life expectancy between the wealthy and the
working class was narrower.

With the much larger body of knowledge today around health & wellness combined
with the fast growing anti-aging sector, the wealthy can afford lifestyle &
healthcare options previously unavailable.

Here’s a Machiavellian question:

What does the National balance sheet look like if intervention leads to life
expectancy of the poor matching that of the wealthy?

Is it a net positive or a net negative?

If it’s net negative, then will anything be done to change it or will it be
conveniently ignored?

As price drops and efficacy grows for anti-aging lifestyle & active treatment
options, surely it’s going to start having non negligible impact on the
national balance sheet.

I wonder what contribution the relative physicality of employment(
occupational health & safety risk) has on this result?

And can that be comparative physiological wear and tear be substantively
changed?

------
dang
Please don't editorialize titles. This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

Submitted title was "Richest people in US andUK live 7-9 years longer without
disability than poorest".

~~~
NeedMoreTea
You've inverted the meaning though. Actual title is "Socioeconomic
Inequalities in Disability-free Life Expectancy in Older People from England
and the United States", which may be too long for HN, but presents a very
different impression of what the study may be about.

Perhaps "Socioeconomic Inequalities in Disability-free Life Expectancy in
Older People in US and UK" would be better?

~~~
dang
HN's title limit is 80 chars, but I've taken the largest prefix of that.
Thanks!

We don't have time to look closely enough at every article to gauge this sort
of thing, but are always happy when readers do.

------
mattnewport
The study doesn't seem to do much to attempt to disentangle cause and effect.
Poor health can be both a cause and a consequence of poverty and there are
correlations between traits that tend to lead to better health and to better
career outcomes. These are quite complicated things to separate but this study
doesn't really seem to even try.

